# 2nd Generation? What does this mean?



## generallee99 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have just start researching the Walther P22 as a possible purchase. My questions steams from a review I read where it mentioned assembly date of the firearm. That author said that you should purchase a 2nd Generation P22 one manufactured after Feburary 1st, 2006. 

What's special about a 2nd Generation P22? How would one know if it was a previous P22 or a 2nd Generation?

Thanks for the feedback

Generallee99


----------

